# Is It Possible to become a Paramedic with A DUI



## cks1130 (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it possible to become a Paramedic with two OVI's in Ohio, I couldn't find much information on driving record requirments.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 26, 2008)

cks1130 said:


> Is it possible to become a Paramedic with two OVI's in Ohio, I couldn't find much information on driving record requirments.



Possible...yes.  Depending upon how long ago they were, the companies insurance requirements, and whether or not they were felonies.

Probable?  Not likely.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you tried contacting your state regulatory board and individual services? Either one or both should be able to provide info. I know our City of Calgary service puts a limit on how many demerits you can have on your driving record, and my current service also required that I produce a driver's abstract - I have no idea what their demerit cutoff is, since I have 0, so I'm good everywhere. I think it's 6 for City of Calgary and having blood alcohol over the legal limit results in 8, so that'd make anyone with a DUI automatically ineligible to be hired.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 26, 2008)

you booze, you cruise, you lose.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 26, 2008)

First, become a paramedic!

Than get pulled over while drunk!

Than your a paramedic with a DWI!

It is possible.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 26, 2008)

Become a Medic, I am pretty sure you can. 

Get hired on the road, well, there you encounter some problems.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 26, 2008)

cks1130 said:


> Is it possible to become a Paramedic with *two OVI's in Ohio*, I couldn't find much information on driving record requirments.


 
Maybe. Maybe not.  

Check with your state board.  CALL or EMAIL THEM.

Usually each state will review each case individually. Some states have a clause that says the DUI must be more than 3 or 5 years old. One DUI or OVI might be acceptable by many states but 2 may present a big question. Some colleges may also abide by the state's minimimally acceptable time for a DUI and not allow entry until that is satisfied. 

The companies may have to take a closer look at your application and character as a whole before making that decision even if the state grants you the license. 

Then, many insurances may forgive one DUI but two might be a stretch. FDs and County EMS companies can be more selective. Private companies can not afford not to be selective when it comes to certain offenses.


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Oct 26, 2008)

along these same lines....can one work as a medic if they have a seizure disorder? Does anyone have experience/knowledge concerning this? I have a friend that just got his license and had a new onset seizure for no definable reason....just curious as to how others have dealt with this issue....thanks!


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

lizhiniatsos said:


> along these same lines....can one work as a medic if they have a seizure disorder? Does anyone have experience/knowledge concerning this? I have a friend that just got his license and had a new onset seizure for no definable reason....just curious as to how others have dealt with this issue....thanks!



Um, I have no idea, but here he'll also have driver's license issues, since I believe your DL is confiscated if you have a seizure. But maybe if his doc can prove it was a one-time incident with no risk of it happening again, he could argue to keep his license? I know they definitely confiscate them from diagnosed epileptics, but maybe with a one-time thing, he could get away. After all, isn't it something like 70% of all ppl will have had a seizure by the end of their lifetime?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 26, 2008)

lizhiniatsos said:


> along these same lines....can one work as a medic if they have a seizure disorder? Does anyone have experience/knowledge concerning this? I have a friend that just got his license and had a new onset seizure for no definable reason....just curious as to how others have dealt with this issue....thanks!



Seizure disorder? No.

But a new onset seizure isn't a disorder. If it's the first and only time it's happened, they'll run tests to rule out said disorder. Sometimes seizures just happen under certain circumstances.

I've had an unexplained seizure before (and explained one). Never prevented me from becoming a medic.



As for the DUI, please don't. I don't even want to get into the "but I've changed!" thing. If you've ever driven under the influence, you've screwed some things up permanently. Gotta live with it.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2008)

Its possible. Should you? No. You have already proven yourself irresponsible not once, but twice. I wouldnt want you at my company or in charge of my care.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 26, 2008)

Let's leave the personal comments out of this discussion, please.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is hard to say. I would call your state ems and ask them. You can find the state number on nremt.org


----------



## John E (Oct 27, 2008)

Hastings said:


> As for the DUI, please don't. I don't even want to get into the "but I've changed!" thing. If you've ever driven under the influence, you've screwed some things up permanently. Gotta live with it.



Wow, given the overwhelming number of people who have driven under the influence of alcohol and/or other substances, you're pretty self rightous about things. Of course, you're also completely wrong.

There are plenty of people in this world who have driven under the influence of alcohol who don't have to suffer your idea of punishment.

I daresay there are more than a few folks on this forum who have gone out after a long day and had a beer or three and driven home. 

John E.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thread closed for 24 hours.


----------

